# Black Eagle Arrows



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

i talked to my shop owner and he will let me shoot black eagle arrows. i just wanna know for 3d if i should shoot the magnums, carnivores, or challengers. i am leaning toward the magnums because the bigger diameter would help cut lines and i would be able to use them for spots two. But i know the challengers are a medium size arrow and may fly better with wind. Then lastly should i shoot carnivores because they are a even smaller diameter. all of them spine out the way i want them to its just the diameter that makes them different.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I debated between Challengers and Magnums and I talked to acouple of people and I decided to go with the Challengers


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Why?


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I felt the Magnums would drift more in the wind


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

From what I have seen and heard from others that have tested all BEAs are really spot on spec wise, very consistent and a very good arrow.

However one very respected guy in the archery world feels there are two 3D arrows that really stand out. GO Pro22s and the BEA 23s.....


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Havent had a single issue with the Black eagles. If I were you I would go challengers. As someone stated before, I think they will have less drift. I know I may get hammered for saying this but I actually use the Rampages for 3-D. I know they are small, but man they fly right where I put them. They also fly like darts in the wind.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Seems I know many around here going away from the real big arrows for outdoor 3D. A couple reasons, one is a little better tune not heir particular bows, another is drift as stated, and their biggest issue is trying to slide a 27 series into a very tight group in the 12......

Now this may change with the ability to call 12s this year in ASA. But I knew a few in K45 shooting VAPs for that reason, said there just wasn't any room in there.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think i will go with the challengers im in ymr15-17 so most of yhe kids that shoot my class are serious and canshoot pretty good.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I shoot Challengers for 3D and haven't had a single problem with them drifting in the wind. I'll be using my Magnums for spots and my Carnivores for hunting. They make some great arrows and any of them that you try you'll be extremely happy with them


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

i just think if i get magnums though i will be able to shoot them for spots and 3d. they are fast out of my turbo at 29.5, 60 pounds and 65 % let off. I live near lancater pa and i am thnking about shoting the classic in bowhunter division. thats the only reason i considered magnums but i will just skip it or shoot it with challengers if thats whats the best for 3d because that is what i care about most spots is just to perfect form for 3d season


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> From what I have seen and heard from others that have tested all BEAs are really spot on spec wise, very consistent and a very good arrow.
> 
> However one very respected guy in the archery world feels there are two 3D arrows that really stand out. GO Pro22s and the BEA 23s.....


..........Who??


----------



## SARIT (Jan 6, 2012)

Shooting Carnivores for 3d. Have had no problem with them. Shot with jfuller17 today and he was right about the Rampages, they fly like darts.


----------



## spear (Aug 11, 2010)

I am a big fan of the Rampage's been shooting them for a few months now and like previously mentioned they are darts, also a great hunting arrow, but as i am typing this now i just finished setting up a set of Challenges for our up coming national 3D championships, no wind = Challenges, wind = Rampages, i cant loose:wink:


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

any of the Black Eagle arrows will work but I went with the magnums for their line cutting ability and their 7.4 grains per inch and they worked awesome as most of the 3d { asa national events and local 3d } are in the woods where the wind is not much of a factor. I won two ASA national events including the Classic and the shooter of the year tittle with the magnums. They are 28.25" with 125 grain comp. points, 3" low profile flex fletch with as much right helicle as I could put on them, easton full bore bushings and firenock g nock style nocks. fly awesome and score! Mark


----------

